# Hand Slap



## Ghullayl (Apr 1, 2013)

Guys , any Advice on Hand Slap. I recently came back to the sport of Princes (Sling Shots) after a long time. Managed to make myself a decent sling , shots great over the top. The other day though had me the worst hand slap I think I have ever had. My Index and Middle were still hurting an hour later  . So if anyone has some Advice on this please will be much appreciated .


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't know what bands or shot your using but usually the easiest cure for handslap is to shoot heavier ammo, or lighter bands.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

* Or a lighter pouch.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Also make sure the bands are attached as close to the tips of the forks as possible.


----------



## DB_1982 (Mar 26, 2013)

I would suggest searching the forums for "hand slap", there are loads of threads on the subject.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Ruthie, looks good. What about your accuracy compared to traditional slingshot?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Accuracy is good once one has got used to it. It's quite fun to shoot


----------



## Ghullayl (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you all very much for your responses.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Used search function "handslap" 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22512-hand-slap/?hl=handslap#entry274935


----------



## Strom (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Ghullay,

I'm a new shooter and I haven't had any hand slaps yet, but I've had lots of folk hits. However, I think I just about have the bugs worked out. Good luck.

Eric


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

I find that flipping the slingshot forward as you shoot gets rid of bandslaps. I'm not sure it will work with your slingshot though.


----------



## twparish (Apr 13, 2013)

I sometimes get handslaps when shooting flatbands, even when I try everything that I have read from the good people on this forum.

I never get handslaps when shooting tubes.

Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Pilgramie (Jul 15, 2013)

Lighter Ammo maybe, or not so strong bands. Or you but a "shield" on the slingshot, so that your hans are protected.


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Used search function "handslap"
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22512-hand-slap/?hl=handslap#entry274935


that's a very thorough explanation :thumbsup:



tristanjones said:


> I find that flipping the slingshot forward as you shoot gets rid of bandslaps. I'm not sure it will work with your slingshot though.


yep,

I used to flip it when I was a kid, was part of the whole motion of shooting it, but now I don't do that anymore and if I do it intentionally to avoid handslap (normally when just got slapped badly), my accuracy becomes very poor :shakehead:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

well, if you don't want to flip then a finger guard can help.


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

@ruthiexxxx

you really have unique collections of slingshots! thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Spectre said:


> @ruthiexxxx
> 
> you really have unique collections of slingshots! thanks for sharing the pics!


my pleasure


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Spectre said:


> All Buns Glazing said:
> 
> 
> > Used search function "handslap"
> ...


Why thoroughly explain a problem that it's cause has been identified, and solved?

I'm happy to thoroughly use the search function if you wish, as there's an amazing plethora of information on this forum that shouldn't be forgotten each-time someone asks what the best band cut is, how to eliminate handslap, how to kill a pigeon, what's "multiplex" and what's the best dankung tubing type.

Sorry, normally pretty keen to help new members, except when they're being smart.


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Spectre said:
> 
> 
> > All Buns Glazing said:
> ...


OK, I can see why I was misunderstood...

I meant that the post you linked is a very thorough explanation, if you go over that thread, you'd see I made a post there not too long ago, being appreciative of your very thorough explanation.

The post I made here was not and never meant to be sarcastic..

I admit, English is not my mother tongue, so I might say the wrong thing or hinted the wrong thing.

No disrespect at all, I actually learned a lot from your post from the other thread.

Hope you understand


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Ah! Sorry dude! I should of checked back in the thread more. Gilaaaaa ;-)


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Ah! Sorry dude! I should of checked back in the thread more. Gilaaaaa ;-)


ha ha ha!

No worries, you did save me from a lot of handslaps already


----------



## quemado (May 10, 2013)

You probably are a handslap cure expert by now. I had this trouble myself. Hurts by the fourth or fifth shot.

What fixed it for me was trimming down the pouch and using heavier ammunition. The leather I used was thick, and heavy by default. The ammo was too lite for such a heavy pouch - I think. At any rate, I trimmed about 1/4 inch off the height of the pouch ( ~ 1/8 on each side) and used heavier ammo. Together the handslap problem was cured for me.


----------

